
World Population Growth - okket
https://ourworldindata.org/world-population-growth
======
okket
Previous discussion about an earlier revision of this article, from 3 years
ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12691669](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12691669)
(111 comments)

